# Greenup Dam 1/15/2012



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

From everyone I talked to there today, the sauger were biting all day. I caught 19, throwing 9 back and I was only there about 3 hours. I didn't land any hawgs, but I did catch a small walleye.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice man, nice !!!!

What did you get em on???


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Some were caught on smoke colored grubs, some were caught double-jigging grubs. Smelt colored gulp minnow on 1/16 lead head on top and a chartreuse gulp minnow on bottom with a 3/8 leadheads on bottom. Most of them were caught pretty far off the shore.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Were most of the takers on the top or bottom jig?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

All were taken on the top lure.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the report terry im going to ky side in the morning be there about 7am and try some shiners if no luck then go to ohio side.ive got 2 weeks free now then have to take my wife back to lexington for 6 more weeks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> Some were caught on smoke colored grubs, some were caught double-jigging grubs. Smelt colored gulp minnow on 1/16 lead head on top and a chartreuse gulp minnow on bottom with a 3/8 leadheads on bottom. Most of them were caught pretty far off the shore.


Ya Ditto Thanks, terry
With the upcoming weather looking like crap,,, we're gonna try it in the am.
I've got some kids that are home from school,,, they gotta fish somewhere!
We'll give the Ohio side an hour or two, then hit the Mahoning.
GOTTA find a fish somewhere !


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah Terry, great report.
Thanks.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to have to start waiting until my fishing days are over before posting my reports. I went to the dam today, and it was packed  That, or just lie and say I didn't catch anything Haha.

I went to the mouth of the little scioto and saw some guys catching sauger, but I didn't have any luck. I only stopped by for a fee minutes though.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Man, are you guys serious? This sounds like how it is in the fall. Every morning I drive over the bridge on my to work and think, "it's too high".


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Never really too high for Saugers in the winter. I've caught them at 38 ft in the Winter


----------



## BassMasster29 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol I live in Greenup, I know what I'm doin tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BassMasster29 said:


> Lol I live in Greenup, I know what I'm doin tomorrow. Lol


AMEN I Say!

Good luck,,, Don't slip on the ice & Don't forget the report.


----------

